# Xbox Live Problems - DNS Related



## enTiCe (May 7, 2006)

I've been trying to connect to Xbox live for the past two days, and I keep getting this error:

No DNS server addresses were received from the DHCP or PPPoE server. Enter the DNS Server(s) provided by your ISP in the Network Settings menu.

Im using comcast, and it has been working fine up until now without a manually entered DNS server in the settings. Everything in my XBL settings is set to connect automatically (optain ip automatically, configure dns automatically), and it has worked for years like this.

I connect through a wireless game adaptor which connects wirelessly downstairs to our main linksys router. It's the same setup which I've been using for years yet something seems to be the problem...

If anyone has any idea, or knows how to configure the DNS settings manually for a Comcast connection, I would greatly appriciate your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you can separately change the DNS settings, put in your router's IP address there.

IF that doesn't work, try a hard reset. Shut down computers, modem and router. then after 5mins reboot the modem, then the router, then the computers and see if the XBC connects with the correct information.


----------



## enTiCe (May 7, 2006)

I was thinking that, but when I go into my configuration settings for my router there is no DNS adress. I'll try a hard power cycle right now...


----------



## enTiCe (May 7, 2006)

cycling didnt work...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Where are you not seeing the DNS information? In the WAN settings?


----------



## d0nbetino (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm having the same exact issue as you. I seem to be having a DNS problem. Might be a comcast thing, I've read that comcast has had some DNS issues in the past... however, I too am using a similar device as yours to log on to X-Box Live. Logitech Play-Link? Hope it isn't tied to that...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you know, I had an issue with comcast too. DNS related too. In the WAN Settings of your router, put the following IP addresses in your Static DNS section of your DHCP area:

68.87.73.242
68.87.73.226

See if that helps.


----------



## d0nbetino (Jun 15, 2007)

Still didn't do anything, having the same problem. to the orignal poster: Did turning the router/modem on and off help?


----------

